# Adjustable Angle Plate Revisited



## rock_breaker (Oct 3, 2022)

Worked on the three clamping grooves so they would take 1/2" bolts then got curios about holding   round stock. Found a 10.5" long piece of what I think is A36 that is 0.9713" on one end and 0.9710" on the other. With the stock laying in the first groove, ran a DI full length on top (Z) with less than 0.001" runout.  Ran the Y AXIS getting less than 0.001" as well. The small end is to the left: I believe the groove closes slightly on the left and compensated for the 0.002" difference in the stock. The table is level and runs parallel with the mill's X axis. Not sure I'm machinist enough to correct the problem with very little in grinding equipment. 
Have a good day
Rock breaker


----------

